# Jeans?



## Guest

Was just at my local rail jam and tons of people were rocking jeans over boots or just on top. 
Did jeans become cool?


----------



## iKimshi

Uh...personally I'd never wear jeans while riding.


----------



## BEC61408

iKimshi said:


> Uh...personally I'd never wear jeans while riding.


+1 on that


----------



## The_Guchi

******* goretex??? hahaa


----------



## coffeenirvana

Takes me back to the late 80's when you sprayed your jeans with water repellant, threw on the jean jacket and slipped on some sorels and prayed you didn't twist the ankle. Boy, how far we have come.


----------



## Guest

just don't fall down


----------



## Sam I Am

Perhaps they're wearing jeans cuz it's too hot ouside. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

it was hot out, but that equalled water/slush. 
im gonna grab this shit to spray on jeans


----------



## Guest

i see a lot of guys riding urban rails and stuff in jeans. i wouldnt want to do it cause jeans always feel to restrictive to me


----------



## T.J.

not uncommon in the fall when there are a lot of rail jams around here long before the mountains open and its still warm/hot.


----------



## Guest

I saw someone with a pair of actual snow pants that had a jean pattern on it. Weird


----------



## snowvols

My local hill about a forth of the people out are rocking jeans and another forth is rocking carharts


----------



## Dano

*Never Again!*

The only time I wore Jeans boarding was when I got so drunk on the bus ride down, I forgot to pickup my bag with all my shredwear and left it sitting in the snowbank. Luckily, someone picked it up for me but I didn't know who or where they were. I still had my jacket and trusty _jeans_, but I borrowed gloves from a buddy, a scarf from his girlfriend, goggles from the lost and found, and took to the hill to track down my gear. Worst half day of my life. When flying down a hill those jeans feel like tissue paper (the cold air just rips through and you freeze). Just your regular -20 Icy day in Panorama B.C. 

Don't do as I did. Solving a mystery while hungover and hypothermic is no fun. Damn you Captain Morgan, damn you!


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

iKimshi said:


> Uh...personally I'd never wear jeans while riding.


smart guy. jeans are for riders from dirty jerz


----------



## Nivek

It all comes back to street cred. You don't have any if you show up to the rail jam in snow pants...:cheeky4:


----------



## Method

BoardNbob said:


> I saw someone with a pair of actual snow pants that had a jean pattern on it. Weird



Pretty sure 686 makes those.


----------



## Guest

i think riding in jeans is lame... and looks stupid and is not practical at all.

i have seen the waterproof shells that are denim on the outside... i think on whiskeymilitia or brociety or one of those sites


----------



## coffeenirvana

mpdsnowman said:


> If mommy and daddy are willing to fork out the burton charge card you should actually have them buy you proper clothes too


Well said......:thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana

Boarding in jeans is fail. I wouldn't play football in a baseball cap, why would I board in jeans? :dunno:


----------



## bubbachubba340

Id wear them on an early season day in the jib park if it was 50 degrees or more


----------



## Guest

Mike Basich likes them...

forcast


----------



## Flick Montana

hank said:


> Mike Basich likes them...
> 
> forcast


What other people like factors so far down my list of reasons to wear an item of clothing that it doesn't even register.

I swear, if a pro boarder wore a pink thong on his head while he pulled some sick moves, people would just fall in line. Jeans while snowboarding will always be fail.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> What other people like factors so far down my list of reasons to wear an item of clothing that it doesn't even register.
> 
> I swear, if a pro boarder wore a pink thong on his head while he pulled some sick moves, people would just fall in line. Jeans while snowboarding will always be fail.



Ha Ha, I'm with you on the "who" not mattering part, but those pants _are_ very cool. And from what I've seen Mike Basich strikes me as a no-nonsense, "function over form" type of guy, so his endorsement does carry some weight with me. 

I'd wear those riding, if I could actually find them for sale somewhere.


----------



## Nivek

Kooley likes his too.

L1 Outerwear


----------



## Dano

Nivek said:


> Kooley likes his too.
> 
> L1 Outerwear


So does Magnum PI

View attachment 2221


----------



## Flick Montana

Dano said:


> So does Magnum PI
> 
> View attachment 2221


Dang! I was wrong the whole time.

Not only am I now going to wear jeans while I board, but I'm going to make sure the ladies catch a glimpse of my gorilla finger.


----------



## Guest

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> smart guy. jeans are for riders from dirty jerz


I'm from dirty jerz and I hate seeing people rockin jeans... It pisses me off


----------



## EmoParkRat

i've rocked jeans before in early and late season. there's people at keystone that alway rock jeans, even when its snowing and they still shred.


----------



## Method

EmoParkRat said:


> i've rocked jeans before in early and late season. there's people at keystone that alway rock jeans, even when its snowing and they still shred.


speaking of which I was in line behind some kid rocking jeans, the whole bottom part near the binders were completely frozen solid... yup jeans rule!


----------



## Flick Montana

Yes, but jeans are apparently cool BECAUSE they are wildly impractical.


----------



## Grizz

ICEMAN skis in jeans.


----------



## arsenic0

You see some pretty stupid stuff at the mountain..i was standing in line Saturday(ill mention it was 15-20 degree's, near 0 with windchill)...and i look over and see a guy wearing nothing but baseball cap(not an actual baseball team, a Guido white silver sparkly thing) with goggles over top....no mask no helmet, nothin...

Meanwhile everyone else, rightfully so, is wearing full face masks and beanies/helmets because its fucking freezing cold...

But he did look "big pimpin"..or something...? Lol..


----------



## steezycheese

eh, i think its pretty dumb when i see people wearing jeans in the park at a mountain, but in a rail jam its not too bad. i personally kinda like the look of it, just not really the warmth. which is why i just bought some holden denim snow pants for like 100 bucks. i dont think its a problem at a rail jam i guess..


----------



## Guest

jeans are 'cool' in the sense that when you ride in them they get wet at the slightest touch of snow and get really cold really fast. So yeah, they're cool. If you like freezing your ass off.


----------



## Guest

Check out the US Olympic uniforms...

Burton Unveils 2010 Olympic Snowboard Team Uniform | Transworld Business


----------



## jiggley wiggley

arsenic0 said:


> But he did look "big pimpin"..or something...? Lol..


hahaha, i used to say "big pimpin" alot last year, i dont know why it just sounds so badass... i agree though, i think wearing jeans is a pretty stupid thing to do. They make snowpants that look like jeans and actually keep you warm...
i hate when i see girls wearing skinny jeans, it's rediculous they're jeans to they get wet and they're tight so its even colder...


----------



## CheckMySteez

Where I'm from I've seen a lot of riders rocking jeans either urban riding or in the park. Essentially I believe it all comes down too the "Look at me!" aspect of snowboarding. It's a test against time trying to keep your jeans dry while shredding. Therefore watching a guy throw a switch bs 7 in his perfectly dry skinny jeans and ride away is steezy cause you know he's been throwing down all day without a concern for falling. I've rocked them before at urban jibs but nothing more.


----------



## Guest

i rocked jeans before... my second time ever snowboarding.

guess what i wore my first time? khakis. :laugh:

yeah, those days weren't pleasant. we went night riding too, and when we got home, i didn't dare do the nasty with the gf for obvious reasons. :dunno:


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

jiggley wiggley said:


> hahaha, i used to say "big pimpin" alot last year, i dont know why it just sounds so badass... i agree though, i think wearing jeans is a pretty stupid thing to do. They make snowpants that look like jeans and actually keep you warm...
> i hate when i see girls wearing skinny jeans, it's rediculous they're jeans to they get wet and they're tight so its even colder...


you're gay


----------



## Guest

The_Guchi said:


> ******* goretex??? hahaa


Hahaha agreed.


----------



## bamorgan7

my friend wears jeans, i know i couldnt do that cause i try crazy stuff and always fall.


----------



## jordan2734

the only ones that should wear jeans are the older stubborn skiiers who sill rock the long 70's hair and refuse to use parabolic skis


----------



## Guest

bamorgan7 said:


> my friend wears jeans, i know i couldnt do that cause i try crazy stuff and always fall.


i think thats what it comes down to...if you want to look like hot shit doing tricks youre comfortable with then fine, wear jeans. but if you want to push your limits, then your gonna be falling, and if your falling then your gonna want to be wearing legit snowboarding pants.


also, my friend wore jeans the first time he went snowboarding. as the day went on we kept noticing these really weird blue icy patches on the mountain. turns out the blue dye from his jeans came off on the snow every time he fell. it was hilarious but definitely embarrassing for him


----------



## paintball_karl

in the spring i wear these denim snowboard pants from DC. they often get mistaken for reg. jeans.


----------



## Argo

The last couple weeks of December it was -10 in te mornings on avg in wolf creek Colorado an there were 4 guys wearing Jean and goggles. Nothing else. They would do 1 run and go sit in the lodge for an hour TN warm up. Probabaly did 4 runs all day. I wore Jean once when I was like 10, never ever againin the snow.


----------



## myGNUmylife

Clark: "Are you kidding? Youre Chris Brander. Youre Hollywood; you
date models. Hes Jersey; he skis in his jeans. Its Dinkleman...
its Dusty Dinkleman."


----------



## Guest

didn't US snowboard team this year in the olympics wore jean styled snowpants?
they were hot.
i went to a local snowboard store a few weeks ago and i saw waterproof jeans... i forgot which company it was from but it has 5k waterproof...
looks nice...i won't mind trying those out.


----------



## EmoParkRat

BananaChiu said:


> didn't US snowboard team this year in the olympics wore jean styled snowpants?
> they were hot.
> i went to a local snowboard store a few weeks ago and i saw waterproof jeans... i forgot which company it was from but it has 5k waterproof...
> looks nice...i won't mind trying those out.


sounds like the kr3w all weather denim


----------



## Guest

EmoParkRat said:


> sounds like the kr3w all weather denim


The denim pants in the olympics were burton, burton came out with a pair of goretex denims a couple years ago. Denim is definitely the new thing, nomis, holden, burton, krew, grenade, technine etc... all have denim snow pants for sale. im about to pick up some of the saudi denims from grenade, theyre pretty tight


----------



## Snowfox

lonnieCupps said:


> Hi friends,
> Jeans are trousers made from denim. Jeans, originally designed for work, became popular among teenagers starting in the 1950s. Historic brands include Levi's, Lee and Wrangler. Jeans come in various types, for example, skinny jeans, boot cut, or flare. Jeans are now a very popular form of casual dress around the world, and have been so for decades. They come in many styles and colors; however, blue jeans are particularly identified with American culture, especially the American Old West.



I think we can officially close this thread now. :laugh:

Note to the mods: Removed the link from the post.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

Ive found that most of the kids wearing jeans are noobs.


----------

